# 67 door hinge repair



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Any best practices you'd like to share when doing a door hinge repair (new hinge pins) a buddy of mine who is a ford guy said don't take the hinge off the door or the frame (because you'll never get it back on just right) just take the pins out. But that lower one looks like a bugger to get out with the door on. Thanks,


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

why are you posting in the want ads?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you can get to the bolts to get the door off, then mark the original location with a sharpy so you can install it in the same place. I have always done it with the door installed, just figured out a press I can use to get the pin moving.


----------

